# Find the Cat



## debodun (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2021)

It's not along the top.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2021)

Good grief.

Give us a hint.  What color is the cat?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

It ran off chasing a rat.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

It's mid left of the picture.. black and white, small cat


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2021)

Here it is, circled in red. I think hollydolly saw it.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> Here it is, circled in red. I think hollydolly saw it.


That's right. And there it is chasing a rat as I said.


----------

